# İstanbul - Turkey | Mixtanbul



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

MilbertDavid said:


> I like your photos of a vibrant city....
> and yes, the fast changing skyline is impressive.


Thanks a lot MilbertDavid! And yes, it is! The skyscrapers projects growing like mushrooms... Most of them are amazing! A great addition to the skyline(s) of course... Like Soyak plaza, Zorlu plaza, Varyap Meridian and Sapphire (1 of my favorite) for sample... (Ever been here?)



BülentCeylan said:


> nice photos. I ´ve visited Istanbul last Octobre. An amazing metropolis :cheers:


Also thanx! Yes, the never-ending-journey  Istanbul is like a country in a country...


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*İstiklal Avenue/Street with 24/7 thousands of people  *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


*Details Galata Tower*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


*Unique skyline *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


*View from the Bosphorus bridge. In the back Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge (second)*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!

I will certainly visit Istanbul again. I could easily imagine myself living in Galata for a year or two.....


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

SeMix is a very talented photographer and takes some really good shots of the city. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I will certainly visit Istanbul again. I could easily imagine myself living in Galata for a year or two.....


Amazing man! I would say, GO!  
(And where specially in Galata?)




circassia said:


> SeMix is a very talented photographer and takes some really good shots of the city. Keep up the good work!


Thanks for your interest! I trying constantly to do my best!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I especially like the streets in the vicinity of the tower - but I have only visited istanbul once so far - so I don't know it very well. But I did really like this area.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> I especially like the streets in the vicinity of the tower - but I have only visited istanbul once so far - so I don't know it very well. But I did really like this area.


You know quite well, and your photos are amazing too. But believe me it is never enough to discover the whole city


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*View over the Bosphorus and 2 world-continentals! Dreaming... *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


*Galata Tower and colors...*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Dreaming... (a little part of Levent-Skyline)*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful Istanbul!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice large city......very lively I should say and rich in culture too.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Yess that's for sure!

*Amazing paint art/work on a wall in a (waterpipe)cafe by: Sedat Hoca*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Karaborsa (Dec 8, 2007)

couldnt you post some pictures of Istanbul's nature?


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Anatolian part

*Neighbors in the air  *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography

More (nature)updates are coming soon


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking forward to our visit... next year.....


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

pretty nice photos....


----------



## Time Lord (Dec 13, 2012)

Waiting for more pics to come excitedly. Amazing job SeMiX!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Looking forward to our visit... next year.....


 Than I look forward to your new 'Istanbul' photo album here on SSC! Cool!



Time Lord said:


> Waiting for more pics to come excitedly. Amazing job SeMiX!


 Do not get 'too many excited'... :lol: (There are coming much more...)



Background: the Historic Peninsula. Must see: Hagia Sophia, Sultan Ahmet Camii/Blue Mosque & Topkapı Sarayı/Palace
*My Therapy... My world... 
*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


...'Also known as Leander's Tower (Tower of Leandros) since the medieval Byzantine period'.
*The Maiden's Tower (Kız Kulesi) *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


*Crossing over the Bosphorus in a ferryboat with my Istanbul Kart (Istanbul All in Public Transport Card) *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*It's not about just fishing... Also the best mind-body therapy...  *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Let's cross between two World-continents...
* (Photo taken in Europe, background: Asia) 









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Levent CBD district*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Skyline of skyscrapers... Skyline of historical buildings... When crossing the bosphorus I feel like a bird...*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very stylish!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, SeMiX :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics from a fantastic city! kay:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, SeMiX :cheers:





openlyJane said:


> Very stylish!





Benonie said:


> Great pics from a fantastic city! kay:


Thanks a lot my friends! More photos coming soon!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

The Night-View to Ortaköy








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

I leave you beautiful Galata  ! Next destination: Kadıköy! You can go my ferry 








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Really nice images!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Premislida said:


> Really nice images!


Thanks a lot!

*Crossing the Bosphorus again...*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*The lucky bird and the wonderful Bosphorus , the border between world continents Europe and Asia*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

impressive photos specially the Black and White......the city is exotic indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice as well :cheers:





alexander2000 said:


> impressive photos specially the Black and White......the city is exotic indeed.


Thank you very much everyone! The B&W are also my favorites 

More photos sooon :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SeMiX said:


> More photos sooon :nuts:


I will wait to see those new photos...


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> I will wait to see those new photos...


Don't worry, upcoming days there will follow much moreee!  Thank you friends!

*Eminönü district! The fish-bread boats are 25/7days a week full busy with people all over the world! I always wants to know, how much fish-breads they sell in 1 hour  *








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking good, very nice; fish-bread boats are boats with fresh fishes and warm bread?


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Looking good, very nice; fish-bread boats are boats with fresh fishes and warm bread?


That is right! You need to try the delicious and fresh fish, direct from the sea!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*The lucky bird and the wonderful Bosphorus, between world continents Europe and Asia*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*What are u thinking about... when looking at Istanbul...?*








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*With my telezoomlens from Asia to Europe 
* Part of Şişli district...








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Should I stay or drive away...?*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Sarıyer, Rumeli Hisarı (Europe) photo taken from Otağtepe (Asia)*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Crossing the Bosphorus is not-to-tell. You have to experience it...*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Istanbul Traffic! How is it in your city?*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Istanbulights*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Relaxation time!*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

SeMiX said:


> *Istanbul Traffic! How is it in your city?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing this photo gave me an adrenaline rush one can only feel in an urban environment. :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

DarkLite said:


> Seeing this photo gave me an adrenaline rush one can only feel in an urban environment. :cheers:


More Adrenaline-photos sooooon :nuts:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos of a beautiful city.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*What title would fit?*
Comments from my ( www.facebook.com/semixphotography ) followers:

- Reach out and touch a life - (Erika Cloete)
- Varlık içinde yokluk... - (Ebubekir Ulu)
(The absence of the amount of everything...)
- 'Humanity' nowadays - (Chaan Soekhan)
- Time machine - (Iwona Swierczewska )
- Blind Caravan - (Dorota Yamadag)
- Most sensitive interaction - (Semih Gürbüz )
- Yolunu arayan dede - (Elmas Bilgin Inan)
(Grandfather that weaves its way)
- Reality of life - (Samet Tekin)









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Live-Navigation 









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I miss Istanbul.....


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Sultan Ahmet Camii / Mosque (1616) & Aya Sofya / Hagia Sophia (537)*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Bosphorus*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Let the Bosphorus Night begin*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Someone Thirsty?

Photo is loading...


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*My Bosphorus-Cocktail Çay! :|*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Istanbul Silhouette... Sultan Ahmet Mosque (1616) and Hagia Sophia (536)*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

splendid! you've shown the true character of this city.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Driving through Levent Central Business District!*









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Really amazing city! One of the best to visit!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

like a dream...


Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photo :cheers:


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing place!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*The World-Famous and touristic Eminönü Fresh Fish Sandwiches Boats!*


*Eminönü! With in the background The Süleymaniye Mosque (1558)*


*Some tower of the amazing Levent Skyline*


*Valide Sultan Camii / Mosque (1665)*


*The Maiden's Tower (Kız Kulesi) (+/-1100)*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Taking a Bosphorus tour... What do I want more...*



Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*I see you Galata Tower!*


*Taking a Bosphorus tour... not to describe... amazing...*



Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Continuing our Bosphorus tour!*

















Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So many fabulous images.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*So many details in 1 photo... 
The Marmara Sea... 
The Bosphorus... 
The Maiden's Tower... 
The Suada Swimming&Restaurant&Party Island... 
2 World Continents... (Left=Asia.Right=Europe)... 
The First Bosphorus Bridge...
...*



Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Sultan Ahmet Camii/Mosque & Hagia Sophia*


*3 in 1 photo (distance between Maiden's Tower and Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge (second Bosphorus Bridge) is more than 20km.*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Taksim Square*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*The Maiden's Tower (Kız Kulesi) + Dolmabahçe Saat Kulesi/Clock Tower + Bezm-i Alem Valide Sultan Camii/Mosque*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Süleymaniye Camii/Mosque (1558)*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*_A Night In Istanbul!_*

*View to the Golden Horn!*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography

*Drinking my Çay, directly on the Bosphorus! *

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography

*Sapphire and Sabanci Towers*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography




El_Greco said:


> Great shots and lovely colours!


Thank you El_Greco! More soon!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Kozyatağı-Ataşehir. In Asia side of Istanbul*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography

*Also Kozyatağı-Ataşehir district is a never sleeping place*

Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*In The Spotlight of The World!*


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Villa's/Yalı's on the Bosphorus*


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The yalis represent the romance of Istanbul for me......


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Such a scenic city! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Thanks a lot friends!!*


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates from this wonderful city! 

Happy New Year SeMix! :cheers1:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*Thanks Benonie! A healthy and happy new year to everybody!*


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


*Silhouette of Minarets *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* Let's zoom some...  *


* Minarets of the New Sultan Valide Mosque (Yenii Camii) in Eminönü *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


* The Maiden's Tower (Kız Kulesi) and the old Beşiktaş footbal stadium *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


* The Bosphorus Bridge, see the vehicles  *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* Wish I was a seagull for one beautiful sunny day in Istanbul...  *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* Istanbul You're So Beautiful! *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* Popular Eminönü District! *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


* The Marmara Sea... The Bosphorus... All together at this point! *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* In the middle of the Bosphorus between two world continents! *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


* Sultan Ahmet Camii/Mosque (Blue Mosque) + Hagia Sophia + Topkapi Palace *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* Some details of the Hagia Sophia... With a mix of the modern Empire (see the top skyscrapers in the back  ) *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

* Crossing the Bosphorus *


Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in love with Istambul..so sad we're so far away from each other


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

The-E-Vid said:


> I'm in love with Istambul..so sad we're so far away from each other


One day we will visit each others countries! 




Fasterfirehot said:


> The minarets is amazing!


Sometimes the created silhouette in a photo is really amazing... More photos soon


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

SeMiX said:


> * Some details of the Hagia Sophia... With a mix of the modern Empire (see the top skyscrapers in the back  ) *
> 
> 
> Photos: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


I particularly like this image.  The little details can really tell a story and conjure up an atmosphere, I think.


----------

